# Is your GSD *Overly* clingy when you are sick/injured?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

A week ago Monday I got a severe concussion. I ended up in the hospital ER twice for the concussion and the post concussion syndrome that followed along with a sprained neck. Since then my 16 month GSD male has been OVERLY clingy when I am home alone. I mean touching me at all times, lays directly next to me in bed, freaks out when I shower and scratches at the glass shower door, pushes into the bathroom while I'm using the toilet and follows me everywhere to the point he is stepping on the backs of my feet. He has always followed me but since I have gotten hurt and have been having a hard time recovering he won't leave me alone.

If my fiance is home and in the same room with me he will rest away from me but once my fiance leaves me alone he immed comes and glues himself back to my side again. Does he feel he is taking care of me?? Does he feel the need to protect me bc I am hurt and am having dizziness and pain? He will even try to herd away my other dog when she comes to see me and whines like he is upset that I am moving around. Hes never been like this before just since the accident occured.

Is this normal? Do any of your dogs get more clingy when you are sick/injured?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

This breed is a funny breed, They sense our feelings I am sure, My guy Nero is clingy to me not so much to his dad.. Nero is around me if I am feeling upset, Its as if he knows that if he comes and sits by me and puts his head on my knee he will make me feel better. And guess what it does work..


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I have had this with my Aussies. My new little GSD licks and rubs and climbs all over me if I am upset/in tears. Your boy is just protecting you. Let him know you are OK and thank him for his service. He'll know.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Both of ours are like that. If one of us are sick, they make sure that they stay close and never let us out of their sight.
Once in a while, if I'm starting to come down with something, Cass will be super clingy with me. That's when Audrey will keep telling me, "you're getting sick, better watch out." Most of the time, she's right.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I have epilepsy and, a couple months ago, when I had a seizure Xander (and Vega - whippet) were in their crates. 

My husband told me afterwards that Xander was VERY concerned and tried to get out of the crate to get to me. Vega whines a lot but - I suppose she's more used to it by now.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope. I get no sympathy whatsoever! It's a good thing I hardly ever get sick.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Dogs are smart, they can sense when your not up to par. I had a springer once that was very responsive regarding my mom's back surgery and her pain issues after the fact. Dog ended up being her defender of sorts for life after the surgery.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband travels a lot- when he's home Stosh just hangs out at night, usually by the front door, but when my husband is gone he stretches out along the threshold of the bedroom door as though he's daring anyone to pass. When I've been sick he's done the same thing making sure I'm ok. He seems quieter and subdued


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When my dad was dying of cancer MY dog glommed onto him. She would come and say hi to me now and again but she spent the rest of her day guarding my dad. She quit sleeping next to my bed and moved in with pops, curled up around his feet at night. She NEVER slept on my bed, always on the floor with a good view of the door. He was in immense pain near the end (morphine barely dented it) and anyone dumb enough to raise dad's ire had a BC mix itching for blood. I was mostly exempt from her protection but if dad yelled she got jumpy even with me.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, goodness.... Mine are ALWAYS glued to me when I'm not feeling well. Sometimes they know I'm getting sick before I know it myself. Gunnar, my Lab/Spare Parts mix, was able to predict my migraines about 20 minutes before they hit. Sometimes I could prevent a migraine from happening by taking meds as soon as he alerted me. 

A few years ago, one of my overly clingy dogs (might have been Gunnar, but Kaija was there, too) shoved me away from the steps just outside my front door, just moments before I passed out from dehydration. Thanks to the dog(s), I landed inside the house instead of on a concrete patio four steps down. 

Gunner (the new guy) doesn't like me going anywhere near stairs when I'm sick, especially if I'm having dizzy spells. Silly boy. Kaija doesn't like it either, but she at least lets me go up & down the stairs-- IF I hold on to her while I'm doing it. Both dogs have loads of energy, but they act very subdued when I'm not feeling well. When they start playing again, I know I must be feeling better.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Oh Yeah*

Six weeks ago I was out in the shop, just me and my two GSD's. Threw my back out like I have never done before. Laid on the shop floor for over two hours. Both my girls came and laid next to me. I would have really preferred the "Lassie" or "Rin Tin Tin" method, but at least they kept me company. When the Wife is sick, the older girl doesn't leave her side except to eat and go out for relief. If I am sick, there is no differrence in the young ones behavior. She is glued to me every minute I am home anyway.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Layla had been looked after by my friend Sharon when I had to go to hospital with cancer. I had to leave Layla indoors and go to hospital in an ambulance and Sharon picked her up from there and took her home. When I got home and Sharon dropped the babe off everything seemed fine, until the nurse came round to dress my wound. Layla would sit bolt upright in her armchair every time and grumble until she went. She had never bothered about anyone before.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes.
Skylar needs to be with me 24/7 when i'm sick, it's been that way since she was 9 weeks old. King (my mom's dog) also gets really clingy, and we haven't _really _bonded. They know before I do that i'm going to be sick lol.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

That's how I knew 'bruiser' bonded with me. He was about 4 mos. old when I had some work done on my foot. He stayed with me constantly and we've been best buds ever since. My lab never left my side either, they are very insightful.


----------



## Elmyra (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely!! I fell and took a good chunk out of my knee cap and my 18 month old would NOT leave me alone. She would sniff it forever and after it healed a bit I.started wearing some knee length pants and she would raise them so she could sniff it!!! Love her for that!


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I am a DAV and Blitz is a recognized service dog and has been very helpful to me. One thing for sure even with King my former GSD this breed is very in tune with our feelings. When my health took a turn for the worse in 2008/09 King became very in tune with my feelings and health. Blitz is also the same way very in tune with my health. I have two other dogs live in my house also and they appear to not care if I am doing well or if I can't walk. While this might not be fair to Sarge or Willie, the GSD breed is well known for its being in tune with its family members and knowing if they are doing well health wise.


----------



## Rafi's Dad (Jan 25, 2008)

So many people, and formerly myself included, used to credit mystical dog-human powers to my dog(s) clingyness when I was ill. Ten years ago my Shepherd/Malamute and I were out for a walk late in the winter. I stepped into an soft area of frozen ground. The next step I took my other foot didn't move because of the frozen ground and I fell over breaking my ankle and suddenly releasing the leash and dog. He took off as I fell and ran about 50 yards and returned to me, laying down in the snow next to me. I now share my life with Rafi, a 4 yr old GSD and Moxie, an all American Mutt. Both have responded to both my wife and my moods and illnesses. 
Having just read a book called How a dog sees the world, or something like that and also training for 4 years I believe that when we are sick or injured, especially acutely, that our own scent changes. Our dogs pick up on that.
My boy is laying with his head on my lap right now. He just came back from the Vet, he's acting just like he does when daddy goes to the doctor.Gee, he smells the same to me. I'd rather be the dog . He doesn't care why we are close. He just is.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha, well, Rayne is overly clingly when SHE gets hurt, probably not the same thing  The couple times when our older dog has snapped at her for being too rough, or one time she got her paw caught in the x-pen door, she will scream bloody murder and take a running LEAP into my lap (doesn't matter if I'm sitting on the couch or the floor) and just sit there with her head on my shoulder. Big baby.


----------

